# [Ogłoszenie] forums.gentoo.org będzie niedostępne

## cla

W czym jest problem, dlaczego to konieczne?

forums.gentoo.org korzysta z serwerów OSL, na których MySQL został zaktualizowany do wersji 5, więc do tej wersji musimy przenieść forum.

Jakie zostaną podjęte czynności?

Zostanie stworzona kopia zapasowa bazy i po kilku standardowych czynnościach migracyjnych baza danych zostanie odtworzona. Jeśli nie przytrafi się nic niespodziewanego podejmiemy ostatnie kroki do pełnego wsparcia UTF-8.

Administratorzy zdecydowali zamknąć forum na czas tych czynności.

Kiedy to nastąpi?

Forum zostanie zamknięte 8 września 2007 na czas około 48 godzin. Postęp czynności będzie cały czas dostępny na tej stronie.

Co w przypadku jeśli coś się nie uda?

Administratorzy wykonali szereg dokładnych testów aby wykryć wszelkie możliwe niepowodzenia. Większość z nich została już naprawiona lecz niektóre wymagają jeszcze dopracowania, aby można było zacząć całą procedurę.

Jeśli kilka postów nie zostanie poprawnie przekonwertowanych lub użytkownicy ze specjalnymi, narodowymi znakami w swoim loginie nie będą mogli się zalogować, należy wysłać email na adres forum-mods@gentoo.org. Należy się spodziewać, że w takich przypadkach możliwa będzie konieczność zmiany nazwy swojego użytkownika.

Dodatkowe informacje

W razie jakichkolwiek pytań przed i po konwertacją prosimy zapoznać się z  tym tematem na Gentoo Froums Feedback. W czasie migracji prosimy sprawdzać stronę postępu lub wstąpić na kanał #gentoo-forums w sieci freenode.

----------

## Yatmai

Przykre, że forum będzie nieaktywne, ale dużo lepiej się na to patrzy gdy mi wcześniej ktoś skrobnął choćby krótką notkę co jak i dlaczego  :Wink: 

Dzięki za poważne potraktowanie użyszkodników  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

Tutaj to i tak dobrze brzmi: "forum bedzie niedostepne"... Mejla ktorego wysylali na liste mailingowa opatrzyli tytulem: "f.g.o. leaves the web" czyli mniej wiecej cos takiego: "f.g.o. opuszcza siec"  :Smile:  Normalnie zmrozilo mnie na chwile...

----------

## BeteNoire

Czymże są 2 doby w skali czasu jaki już istnieje forum?  :Smile: 

----------

## cla

Fakt, "leaves the web" może niektórych trochę zszokować. Ale samo sprostowanie mówi wszystko. Tytuł miał tylko zwrócić uwagę  :Smile:  A forum z pełnym Unicodem chyba jest warte chwili nieaktywności.

----------

## Redhot

Oo smutno będzie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

i gdzie ja teraz bedem pisal?  :Crying or Very sad: 

trza jakiegos forum alternatywnego poszukac.... tylko gdzie ja takie drugie znajde?   :Sad: 

----------

## cla

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> i gdzie ja teraz bedem pisal? 
> 
> trza jakiegos forum alternatywnego poszukac.... tylko gdzie ja takie drugie znajde?  

 

Załatwiliśmy Ci około 48 godzin wolnego czasy, który możesz poświęcić na wyjście z kolegami na piwo  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Mówisz mamy pokazać że jesteśmy twardzi i że potrafimy przeżyć 48h bez f.g.o....

....kurde. czy Ty nas aby nie przeceniasz ?  :Razz: 

----------

## cla

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Mówisz mamy pokazać że jesteśmy twardzi i że potrafimy przeżyć 48h bez f.g.o....
> 
> ....kurde. czy Ty nas aby nie przeceniasz ? 

 

Odwiedźcie nas na IRCu  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *cla wrote:*   

>  *Yatmai wrote:*   Mówisz mamy pokazać że jesteśmy twardzi i że potrafimy przeżyć 48h bez f.g.o....
> 
> ....kurde. czy Ty nas aby nie przeceniasz ?  
> 
> Odwiedźcie nas na IRCu 

 

oo widzisz nie glupi pomysl. z tym ze jestem tam caly czas gdy tylko mam wlaczonego kompa  :Razz: 

to nie zastapi f.g.o. ale lepsze niz nic  :Wink: 

Wiecie, ... zamkniecie f.g.o to prawie tak jakby mnie od pradu odlaczyli  :Cool: 

----------

## Belliash

First in UTF-8 xD

----------

## BeteNoire

Już działa?  :Very Happy:  Urra!

----------

## manwe_

Co im tak długo zeszło z konwertowaniem topics table? Ze 3 dni.

----------

## jabol

Huraa!! W końcu bez problemów z kodowaniem  :Smile: !

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Co im tak długo zeszło z konwertowaniem topics table? Ze 3 dni.

 

noo wlasnie ne wiem... mialo byc ~48h

a wyszedl ~tydzien  :Razz: 

----------

## binas77

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *manwe_ wrote:*   Co im tak długo zeszło z konwertowaniem topics table? Ze 3 dni. 
> 
> noo wlasnie ne wiem... mialo byc ~48h
> 
> a wyszedl ~tydzien 

 

cztery nie całe dni

----------

## kurak

Brakowało mi tego forum jak nogi..

----------

## Yatmai

Oj mnie też  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bartmarian

wychodziłem na kawalerskie - forum działało, wrócilem forum działa,

nie wiem o co Wam chodzi...

----------

## cla

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> wychodziłem na kawalerskie - forum działało, wrócilem forum działa,
> 
> nie wiem o co Wam chodzi...

 

Haha, dobre  :Smile: 

No trochę się przedłużyło, ale nie pytajcie mnie dlaczego. Dobrze wiecie, że to forum ma >31337 postów i >31337 użytkowników, musiało to trochę potrwać. Jeszcze biorąc pod uwagę wścipską naturę rzeczy martwych...  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *cla wrote:*   

>  *bartmarian wrote:*   wychodziłem na kawalerskie - forum działało, wrócilem forum działa,
> 
> nie wiem o co Wam chodzi... 
> 
> Haha, dobre 
> ...

 

wszystko oka ... toz to my tylko zartujemy sobie  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

Jak to dobrze, że forum już wróciło.

W statystykach widzę, że rozmiar bazy wynosi 15.92 GiB, a przedtem było coś w okolicach 19GiB, ciekawe co usunęliście   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## cla

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Jak to dobrze, że forum już wróciło.
> 
> W statystykach widzę, że rozmiar bazy wynosi 15.92 GiB, a przedtem było coś w okolicach 19GiB, ciekawe co usunęliście   .

 

13:27:58          tomk @| I was wondering the same thing  :Smile: 

13:28:19          tomk @| I guess before it was counting bytes and now it's counting characters

----------

